# queencell incubator



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I run mine at 92 to 93F. I have read that 94F is good but 98F or 99F will kill the queen. Lower temps will delay hatching but not kill. Just remember that incubator needs to be in cool room since they heat but don't cool. 

Johnny


----------



## gennetika (Aug 31, 2010)

Broke-T said:


> I run mine at 92 to 93F. I have read that 94F is good but 98F or 99F will kill the queen. Lower temps will delay hatching but not kill. Just remember that incubator needs to be in cool room since they heat but don't cool.
> 
> Johnny


Johnny,

is it posible that some degrees above the ideal temp, could not kill the queen but damage her wings, as when the cells get cold?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure, my controller will hold +/- 1 degree so I set on 93F and don't worry. Don't forget to add water for humidity.

Johnny


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I set mine at 93 F. That seems to be the consensus and seems to work well. Too hot will kill the queens. A little too hot will cause early emergence.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I often hold over 10 day cells and 91 seems to do a real good job of keeping them from popping for most of day 11 yet they arent affected at all.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Temperature can vary even in the natural colony, I have run many cells at as low as 87 but really never exceded 97. Even with a 10 degree variance they emerged, but with different incubation times. Humidity is extremely important, place a wet sponge inside the incubator and your results will be rewarded. You can buy all types of instruments to measure temps and humidity, Incubator Warehouse has a great supply of quality items. I made my own incubator from a heavy duty styro cooler used for dry ice, it works like a champ and I have customized the holding trays to my specs. It can also be used for mobile operation as well, a good incubator is a must for the queen rearing beek.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

5/13/2012
Do any of you have photos and dimentions of your queen cell incubators?
Thanks,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have this one:
http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/queen-cell-incubator-frame-p-248.html

And an old chick incubator that is not as narrow of a temperature window and doesn't do as well.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine. It is a chicken egg insubator. I put a wood rim on the inside to hold the cell bars. Its square and just a little bigger than the length of a cell bar. it will hold about a dozen cell bars at a time.










Johnny


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I use an old chest freezer with 2 60 watt light bulbs and a small computer fan for air circulation. The controller I use is: http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/ranco-etc111000000-digital-temperature-controller-p-86.html


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> I use an old chest freezer with 2 60 watt light bulbs and a small computer fan for air circulation. The controller I use is: http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/ranco-etc111000000-digital-temperature-controller-p-86.html


Any concerns about the dead potentially co2 rich air in a sealed freezer or do you have a break in the gasket? Perhaps this is a needless worry but personally I would be concerned.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Haven't noticed a problem, but I do run the wires across the lid's gasket, so there may be a slight leakage of fresh air. I've hatched out lots of cells without issues, but perhaps these were brain damaged from the CO2


----------



## Salesi (May 27, 2006)

Do you let the queens emerge in the incubator? If so how do you confine them before they damage the other cells? Or do you distribute the cells out to nucs? Thanks.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> Haven't noticed a problem, but I do run the wires across the lid's gasket, so there may be a slight leakage of fresh air. I've hatched out lots of cells without issues, but perhaps these were brain damaged from the CO2


Well as I said perhaps I worry needlessly, I am not even sure at what point virgins begin breathing on their own. It just seems to me that because bees require ventilation so too might queen cells.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Salesi, I remove most of the cells and place them in mating nucs to hatch. If I want virgins I put the tip of the cell into a cage with attendants so when she hatches she has them to care for her.

Johnny


----------

